# Marines to return to NZ



## SpitfireV (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought this is pretty cool. Actually, I found a memorial tucked away on the waterfront a few months ago while roaming one evening dedicated to the Marines based in Wellington.

Also my friends and I might have found an old obstacle course used by the Marines in the middle of the bush, not unduly far from their base at McKay's Crossing. I've not been able to actually confirm where their training areas were though.



> The United States has accepted an invitation from Prime Minister John Key to send a ceremonial Marine contingent to New Zealand next year as a way of saying "thank you" for their support during World War II.
> Key confirmed he had also put the issue of a visit by a US Coastguard ship to New Zealand on the table but did not ask for a response to his invitation.
> Both visits would be highly symbolic as the US and New Zealand have only recently admitted publicly that a decades-old ban on military training and exercises imposed during the Anzus bust-up had been lifted.
> Key confirmed the visit after laying a wreath at the Tomb of the Unknowns at Arlington Cemetery under blistering heat and drenching humidity.
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2011)

Weather? Seriously? Some asshole reporter thought weather was the overriding theme of this historic meeting/decision?
Fuck you asshole, I want to break your fucking nose.
The US Marines saved NZ's arse during WWII, after the ANZUS debacle the fact that US troops are going to NZ is a BIG development.

Weather? Fucking hide when I get back there you prick!


----------



## 0699 (Jul 23, 2011)

That will be an awesome trip for those Marines selected to go.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

pardus said:


> Weather? Seriously? Some asshole reporter thought weather was the overriding theme of this historic meeting/decision?
> Fuck you asshole, I want to break your fucking nose.
> The US Marines saved NZ's arse during WWII, after the ANZUS debacle the fact that US troops are going to NZ is a BIG development.
> 
> Weather? Fucking hide when I get back there you prick!



lol

We've been sharing information and intelligence with the Kiwis for years, this is a good story but relations between the two countries have been steadily improving for a long time.  I don't know though, putting our Marines out in that bad weather might offset everything we've built so far


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2011)

What is this Anzus thing? Forgive my ignorance


----------



## 104TN (Jul 23, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> What is this Anzus thing? Forgive my ignorance


What he said? Also assuming it doesn't apply to Australia...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> What is this Anzus thing? Forgive my ignorance





rick said:


> What he said? Also assuming it doesn't apply to Australia...



http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/29147/ANZUS-Pact

IIRC, there was a bit of a dustup over among other things allowing U.S. nuclear naval vessels using NZ ports, a major falling out that strained military relations between the two countries.  "FIVE EYES" dropped to four; intel sharing, mil-to-mil relationships, and the political landscape shifted negatively.  Things have been going much, much better over the last couple of years.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 23, 2011)

Fucking reporters...

When did the Marines replace the Old Guard at the tomb!  Apologies for our medias lack of competence and inability to do a 30 second Google search.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/29147/ANZUS-Pact
> 
> IIRC, there was a bit of a dustup over among other things allowing U.S. nuclear naval vessels using NZ ports, a major falling out that strained military relations between the two countries. "FIVE EYES" dropped to four; intel sharing, mil-to-mil relationships, and the political landscape shifted negatively. Things have been going much, much better over the last couple of years.



The ANZUS breakup was a fatal blow for the NZDF.

Just a bad situation for us. I'm glad things are getting better now. Hopefully there will soon be regular joint exercises again.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's definitely better on the intel side.  We're back to FIVE EYES again, no more drama on that front at least.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 24, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> What is this Anzus thing? Forgive my ignorance



You just made me feel old.

LL


----------

